# Do you like: Pickled Eggs?



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

And do you pickle your own?

I like em. I pickle my own. I don't do plain ones in vinegar, I have a few spices and things I do them with  I eat them as a primary food and not just as a snack too.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I love 'em!

I don't pickle them myself though.
What do you spice them with keep? Or is that a trade secret?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry, not a fan of pickled anything. Which is too bad because my Mom makes notoriously good pickles.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

No secret LOL

Pickling is simple really. And it is a good way to extend the life of an egg. Hard Boiled eggs have a shelf life of 3 days typically. Once pickled, they have six months (not that they last that long ever).

First is to make them hard boiled:

1. Take the eggs from the fridge and put them on the counter
2. Wait 4 or 5 days (eggs can and used to be kept unfridged, they lose "quality" over time, I have heard anywhere from 10 day to 2 weeks unfridged).
3. Boil em hard (10 to 15 mins depending on elevation, BC folks in the mountains would be the longest)
4. Peal them. If they were properly well staled, they would have lost just enough moisture from inside that the shells just fall off and don't stick to the eggs.

Next is the pickle mix. This is the variable. You can do plain white vinegar, or spice it. Most vinegars are around 5% which is too strong for eggs (they go very hard/rubbery if the vinegar is too strong) so I water it down with water. 1cup vinegar and 1cup water. For 2 cups of liquid I add a tablespoon of salt. I do not recall now reading a set amount of salt to add, 1table works for me well enough. The salt is needed to prevent decay.

To pickle:

1. put peeled eggs in NON METALLIC container (I had some with metal straps to hold the lid and the straps rotted)
2. pour over the vinegar (this is done cold when I don't boil the spice, then it's usually warm)
3. lid on
4. in fridge ****
5. wait 3 days (yes, for food 3 is a magic number)

**** this part is open to debate. Many places will say fridging isn't needed and that once pickled the eggs can be taken from the vinegar and put in water and that they are shelf stable. I have had too many eggs go funky so I put them and keep them in the fridge.

Todays eggs that I enjoyed I made with leftover vinegar from my hot pepper (with a few left over hot peppers in the mix to crunch on too and it makes use of the jar too). I added an additional 3 tablespoons of white vinegar to bring the acidity up a notch, a tablespoon of salted garlic (garlic cloves sliced in half and packed in sea salt) capers, Bay Leaf and brown mustard seed.

Other items I have and do use

Rice Vinegar (it is sweeter and softer than white and the linked one is the one I prefer)
Bay leaf
mustard seed
celery seed
GREEN cardamom (the black does not mix well with eggs)
Fenugreek 
Slivered red peppers
Slivered jalapano peppers
Celery leaves (the bushy part of the top of the celery stalks)
Slivered onions

ETC! 

Usually I do not boil the mix. You can, it will change colour and intensity if you do. Because I pack mine cold boiling adds the step of cooling. 

SOME people will suggest putting the eggs into leftover pickle juice. I tried that. Once. Not twice :C


View attachment 781


The "foggy" waters is because I stirred it up some getting out the peppers and capers


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tips keeper! Sounds tasty.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was gagging BEFORE I got to the picture, that made it worse. *Shudder*. But then, I hate egg salad sandwiches and fried eggs. Can barely tolerate poached and boiled eggs, but they'd better not be runny. Scrambled eggs with cheese mixed in, smothered in ketchup, those are the eggs for me!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Keto my son is the same way. Even ketchup took him a lot of years to go that far towards eggs


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I went reading while on the bus and found this. Some good ideas for spices here to try. While a month is long for me lol. How to make pickled eggs - Includes 3 recipes for pickling eggs.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I pickled them myself with balsamic vinegar and rosamery+basil!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I love pickled eggs, pickled Herring (Norwegian family), pickled pickles, pickled anything. Barely cooked, runny eggs sunny side up are another favourite. Not a big fan of ketchup or catsup (pretty much thickened tomato flavoured sugar water). Oh, yeah, I prefer my meat and fish almost raw - sashimi with rice or blue rare steaks with salad and whole grain bread are my perfect meals. Fave veggies - all of them - raw. No wonder I'm not much of a cook.

I've never made pickled eggs before but now I feel kind of inspired.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...pickled herring! now you're speaking my language!

love raw meat, fish and veggies, too!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

david henman said:


> ...pickled herring! now you're speaking my language!
> 
> love raw meat, fish and veggies, too!


We should definitely do dinner some time!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> We should definitely do dinner some time!


...i'll cook, you clean up.

LOL!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never thought to try them.

I do love eggs.

And things pickled.

So I guess I should make some?

Relevant: Portlandia, Season 2

We Can Pickle That! - Portlandia Season 2 - IFC

[video=youtube;yYey8ntlK_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYey8ntlK_E[/video]


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I like almost anything pickled, but too much time in too many seedy bars in my youth means I can't look a jar of pickled eggs in the face...ugh


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Beach Bob said:


> I like almost anything pickled, but too much time in too many seedy bars in my youth means I can't look a jar of pickled eggs in the face...ugh


Yea you know what, I have NO idea how it happened that they became part of a bars retinue of 'bar foods'. Salty foods like salted nuts or crackers ok, make more beer sales. Eggs though tend to do the opposite, I feel satisfied with the drink I have (for me a coffee) and not unduly thirsty otherwise.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Beach Bob said:


> I like almost anything pickled, but too much time in too many seedy bars in my youth means I can't look a jar of pickled eggs in the face...ugh


I was just waiting for someone to write something like this !!....LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i'm going to try and make some thanks
nice to see the link to the nation
shane created quite a site\

ets


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you :_) Shane did indeed!! I was active back in the day of the Yahoo group. It all comes down to three things. String, stick and box.

 My own CBG was sad though. I mean, really really sad. I made mine from a round tube tin of Walkers Shortbread and just touching the tin muted the tone out. Ahhh but live and learn and I was able to pass on those experiences to other builders and that was what it was about


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> And do you pickle your own?
> 
> I like em. I pickle my own. I don't do plain ones in vinegar, I have a few spices and things I do them with  I eat them as a primary food and not just as a snack too.


I do like them but don't frequent places any longer that have them. I've tried to make my own a few times but they are just not the same. Of course, that was before the internet so I'm sure I could find a decent recipe online for them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...pickled herring! now you're speaking my language!
> 
> love raw meat, fish and veggies, too!


When I lived in Dartmouth, one of my friends' parents lived in St. Margarets Bay and pickled his own mussels. That was one of the tastiest things I have ever eaten. It beats lobster all to pieces and I love lobster. I'm salivating just thinking about it.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Love 'em. When I lived on my own I had them in the fridge all the time.

Now the wife does the groceries, and I just comply with whatever she brings home. She's a Cordon Bleu trained chef, so I eat pretty darn well!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> When I lived in Dartmouth, one of my friends' parents lived in St. Margarets Bay and pickled his own mussels. That was one of the tastiest things I have ever eaten. It beats lobster all to pieces and I love lobster. I'm salivating just thinking about it.


Oh wow. My uncle pickles mussels. I haven't thought about those in....years. Must be a NS thing?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My ex used to get a care package from home every once in a while.
There'd be some pickled mussels in there most times.

She's from NFLD. Probably a maritime thing.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

i was around the 30th member on that site. very interesting watching it evolve. 

fretboard journal had a bucket list a few issues back, make a cigar-box guitar was on it.....

darren brown is a builder out of nova scotia. he and morgan davis were on the dragons den doing a pitch. no luck tho'. i think one of the dragons commissioned one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

sulphur said:


> My ex used to get a care package from home every once in a while.
> There'd be some pickled mussels in there most times.
> 
> She's from NFLD. Probably a maritime thing.


Not quite the same but I'm *definitely* having mussels on milk toast with mustard for lunch now...mmm...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...pickled mussels? where can i find those???


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

david henman said:


> ...pickled mussels? where can i find those???


My uncle made his own. I'll bet you can find them on a shelf in a store in the East coast...might be harder here.

You could make 'em yourself: Pickled Mussels Recipe - José Andrés | Food & Wine

The best part about mussels around my house are no one else likes 'em. MINE! ALL MINE!


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Pickled eggs, yikes!! I love 'em, they don't love me, I get to enjoy them twice is what I mean. And my wife loves 'em, too, except when it's me eating them. Also love pickled beets, and pickled carrots are the bomb. My grandmother used to pickle watermelon rind, it's really good, too!

Regards


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...pickled mussels? where can i find those???


David: Go back to Nova Scotia. Go out into one of the bays and pick 20 lbs. of mussels. Bring 10 lbs. to my house. I'll show you how to pickle them, then you can go home and pickle yours. Good deal, huh?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> David: Go back to Nova Scotia. Go out into one of the bays and pick 20 lbs. of mussels. Bring 10 lbs. to my house. I'll show you how to pickle them, then you can go home and pickle yours. Good deal, huh?



...definitely!

just have to work on getting to nova scotia..


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> My uncle made his own. I'll bet you can find them on a shelf in a store in the East coast...might be harder here.
> 
> You could make 'em yourself: Pickled Mussels Recipe - José Andrés | Food & Wine
> 
> The best part about mussels around my house are no one else likes 'em. MINE! ALL MINE!


Ewww, Ewww, Ewww. That's just gross! LOL! But then I think I may be the only Maritimer who hates seafood. I will cook it though Imake great mussels so I'm told.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

tried one last yr to see what it was about. Did not like.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A dash of salt and pepper and they are great


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow what a great thread.I love pickled eggs, will try making them now!!

big mussels fan as well....will have to experiment with those too

thx!!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Really loved them back in the day when I used to smoke... you know... the "other" cigarettes.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Not a fan of pickled eggs...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Morkolo said:


> Not a fan of pickled eggs...


Yeah, but the farts feel so good...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't make em' but, they are a vehicle for salt and fresh pepper!
Playing in bars on the road back then;eggs in the big glass jar at the end of the bar?........breakfast!lofu


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

use 'em instead of fried eggs with spam.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry. No fried eggs. Just spam. And spam and spam with spam. Or spam with a side of spam... oh, and pickled eggs. Oh. No, out out pickled eggs.


----------



## boyon00 (Mar 12, 2010)

Had a friend once who ate about 10 of my 3 month old pickled eggs. He was up most of the night for his faux pas, and he said when he urinated,it reeked of vinegar...


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

I like them, but I don't pickle my own.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Sorry. No fried eggs. Just spam. And spam and spam with spam. Or spam with a side of spam... oh, and pickled eggs. Oh. No, out out pickled eggs.


Methinks you likey spam a lot?


----------

